# hosto (hôpital)



## Giulia2213

Ciao,

Il dizionario non mi dà assolutamente nulla. Il contesto in francese, per spiegare ad un'amica il motivo della mia assenza al voluntariato ieri:

"Hier, j'ai dû aller à l'hosto à pinces pour cette saleté de consultation obligatoire"

À pinces = à pieds = a fette in italiano

La mia prova: "Ieri, dovetti andare *all'ospi* a fette [...]"

Non sono sicura di nulla, dai!

Grazie mille


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
_hosto_ è semplicemente "ospedale".
"Ieri sono dovuta andare a piedi (in) all'ospedale"

p.s. anche se "fette" al sud Italia significa "piedi", in italiano si dice "andare a piedi" e non "andare a fette".


----------



## Giulia2213

Ho trovato "andare a fette" per "aller à pinces". Fonte: https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais-italien/pince/54092


----------



## alfaalfa

È indicato come "familiare" ma sarebbe più corretto "regionale", secondo me. Non credo che a nord di Roma si usi. Dove vivo io adesso, non lo capirebbe nessuno.


----------



## Giulia2213

Boh 🤷‍♀️ Dovrei lasciare agli specialisti, dai!


----------



## lorenzos

Un amico nel Veneto lo faceva derivare dall'inglese (boh), comunque non è buon italiano; il De Mauro lo registri, marcandolo come scherzoso, colloquiale, ma non segnalandolo come regionale: 2a. CO al pl., scherz., colloq., i piedi, spec. se lunghi: avere delle belle fette!; andare a fette, a piedi
Interesante:  Linguistica Antverpiensia


----------

